
2 college students dreamed up an ALS treatment. The results are in. - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/02/health/als-icebucket-treatment.html
======
bookofjoe
>Trial of Sodium Phenylbutyrate–Taurursodiol for Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis

[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1916945](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1916945)

